# Help w/ ENG CONT fuse problem requested



## mjoyner (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a 91 Nissan Maxima that keeps blowing the Engine Cont fuse

When the fuse blows then engine stops running and the starter won't kick over.

Very annoying and dangerous when going down the expressway. 

Any clues as what to look for and exactly where to look for it?


----------

